# Opinions and honesty is very much appreciated



## Dakotalikescookies (May 6, 2020)

he is beautiful! who is the breeder? i have a registered paint who has very good heritage


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is really nice and stocky, but there are two things that stand out to me that I don't like:


his hind end, viewed from behind looks odd. I bet when he walks he will sort of rotate his hocks, while kind of twisting on the foot, instead of just walking straight through. 



also, his front legs are not straight. particularly the right, which is bench kneed


He could still be a wonderful trail horse, tho, especially if he is curious and brave in temperament.


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

He is privately owned. They are providing his registration papers these are his lines from All Breed


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

I am asking for better conformation pics and a riding video before going to see him so I will pay close attention to what you pointed out


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm seeing a bit of shadowing from dirt I think might emphasize what is minor on the front legs.
His hind leg stance is wider at top than bottom but far from rubbing in closeness.
He's a chunk, broad and well fleshed but no muscle tone to speak of currently.


I like him, a lot.
I would not wait long before making a decision as this is the kind of horse by me who finds a home for trail riding and kids playdates, fast.
A PPE is advised for any purchase.
Let us know what you find with that video and if you decide to go see.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

😊 thank you. I will certainly keep you posted.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I also think his rear end would look better once he built up some muscle there. Other than that there's not much I can pick on.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I too agree he is a good type of all round horse. I like him. 

Tinyliny pointed out his back legs but not good pictures, he is turning his head which would put the weight on the left hind which he might have been turning, don't know for sure but don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice! I can't tell if it's just stance, but I too did think... something is going on in his hind/hocks, but not sure & doesn't look major. Forelegs - again maybe just stance/pic angle, but seeing what Tiny said, and also the left looks poss a little valgus from the knee. Maybe.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think that he looks pretty good. The one thing that caught my attention was one hip is lower than the other when he stands and no muscling on his bum. Could be a thing or could just be the way he is standing in that one moment in time and lack of muscling from not enough exercise. Otherwise he looks pretty nice. 

What are your intentions for a horse?


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like company for my senior gelding and myself to hack, and show particularly trail and just enjoy. Owner says that he hasn’t been ridden in 6 months due to health issues but showed me a video Of daughter riding through a creek with no hesitation other than being cautious. I chalked lack of muscling due to lay off and being young. They have had him since he was a weakling and they will buy back if it doesn’t work out with my guy


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Chub said:


> I Owner says that he hasn’t been ridden in 6 months due to health issues



_*I would get a explanation of this....*_
Horse had health issues or the human did could make a huge difference...
The fact they have had the horse since a weanling to me is a plus in consistent care, love and riding...
The better is they think enough of the horse to want him to come back if something not work out...
Again, for what you mention wanting to do, not seeing a issue but would still do a wellness check PPE so you know what you have is healthy a animal arriving to keep your other company.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

It was human health issues for not riding. I should have been more clear.


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

This is a quick video of him being ridden over a small creek (hopefully I downloaded properly)

https://youtu.be/BS6lMoCcUJQ


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

Additional photos for your comments on 5 yr old paint gelding


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you should go see him in person, handle and ride the animal...
If you like him, put a deposit...dependent upon a successful vet check, buy him.


He's 5 years of age.
Has better than a decent build.
Gets along with other horses it appears..
Trail rides is his occupation.
Pretty much covers the checklist of things you wanted him for.
Added is he is colorful and cute.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

I will and will keep you posted. Thank you again for everyone’s help. This is such a great forum especially when others are much more knowledgeable and a keen eye


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree that you should go see him. He's cute as the dickens. But, I stand by what I said that he is slightly bench kneed on his front right, and that his hock position, viewed from the rear, may indicate that he will walk with that 'swivel' sort of movement that I have seen. A large Appy I used to ride had hocks like htat, and walked with that funny swivel sort of movement. the only issue was that he wore through his rear shoes quickly. He stayed sound a long time, I hear.


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m just curious but the ask is $3500 cdn. Do you think that’s fair assuming everything works out ?


----------

